# IPS oder TN



## xLaw (13. Dezember 2017)

PC spec:
I7-7700k
NVIDIA 1080 graka
8gb Ram
250gb SSD

Budget: Bis  700€

Jetzt ist meine  Frage welcher Panel ist am besten für Games wie PUBG oder Battlefront 2, IPS oder TN

Also ich hatte schon einen TN Monitor mit 144 hz aber das Bild war einfach grauenhaft, Reaktionszeit betrug 1ms, deswegen war der Monitor von der Leistung ganz gut, aber durch das schlechte Bild, konnte man nicht so gut keine Gegner in der Ferne erkennen.
Deswegen würde ich einen Monitor bevorzugen der gestochen scharf ist, aber ich möchte auch keinen Nachteil dadurch haben wenn er beispielsweise 4ms Reaktionszeit hat. Ich hab davon eher weniger Ahnung deswegen Frage ich mal, was ihr für Erfahrungen gemacht habt.

Danke.


----------



## PCGH_Manu (13. Dezember 2017)

Die Frage "IPS oder TN" ist imho veraltet, da es sowohl schrottige IPS als auch hervorragende TN gibt. Noch vor einigen Jahren hatten TN meist nur 6 Bit und grausliche Blickwinkelstabilität, weswegen die Technik als billig verschrien ist.

Es gibt aber einen wichtigen dritten Player: VA! Reaktionszeiten in etwa auf IPS-Niveau, dafür aber deutlich höherer kontrast von bis zu 3000:1. IPS und TN kommen beide auf max. 1000:1. Das ist imho sichtbarer als die hohe Farbraumabdeckung eines IPS.

Für eine 1080 würde ich auf folgendes achten: 8 Bit, WQHD, 144 Hz und G-Sync. Größe/Format/Pixeldichte nach Geschmack. Es gibt gute IPS-Panels mit 144 Hz um die 700 Euro, aber bspw. mit dem Asus PG27VQ, der als TN pfeilschnell ist und trotzdem gute Farben hat. Dafür kostet der als eierlegende Wollmilchsau gut 850 Euro...


----------



## Mifor (13. Dezember 2017)

Manu, was würdest du zu diesem Monitor sagen? ASUS PB277Q Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## PCGH_Manu (13. Dezember 2017)

Wenn es kein Gaming-Monitor sein soll, ist der genehmigt...


----------



## Mifor (13. Dezember 2017)

Eigentlich schon


----------



## Mifor (13. Dezember 2017)

Gibt’s einen besseren?


----------



## PCGH_Manu (13. Dezember 2017)

Ja. Fast jeder mit 144 Hz. Ich würde nicht mehr ohne.


----------



## Tomek92 (13. Dezember 2017)

Ist Blb eigentlich bei jedem IPS Monitor vorhanden ?


----------



## PCGH_Manu (13. Dezember 2017)

Gewissermaßen bei jedem Monitor. Je nach Lotterieglück und eigener Schmerzgrenze fällt es bei jedem Exemplar halt anders aus.


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (14. Dezember 2017)

Bei meinem alten Samsung mit pls Panel waren die Farben viel besser als die des acerxb270hu. Also wenn es etwas sehr gutes werden Soll, kostet der Monitor dann richtig viel Geld und hat trotzdem am Ende ein fehlerhaftes Bild.


----------



## JoM79 (14. Dezember 2017)

Was verstehst du unter besseren Farben?
Mit einem Colorimeter kalibrierte Farben oder für dich bessere Farben?


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (15. Dezember 2017)

Bessere Farbraumabdeckung und aus meiner Sicht bessere Farben. Zumindest hatte der alte ein schärferes Bild


----------



## Abductee (15. Dezember 2017)

Ein schärferes Bild kommt durch eine höhere Auflösung und nicht durch einen höheren Farbraum.
Hatten die beiden Monitore die gleiche Auflösung?


----------



## JoM79 (15. Dezember 2017)

Lichtbringer1 schrieb:


> Bessere Farbraumabdeckung und aus meiner Sicht bessere Farben.


Woher weisst du das mit der Farbraumabdeckung, wobei das nicht so viel über korrekte Farben aussagt.


----------



## reddevil66693 (15. Dezember 2017)

IPS ohne wenn und aber auch wenn es um VA ginge . IPS.


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (15. Dezember 2017)

Abductee schrieb:


> Ein schärferes Bild kommt durch eine höhere Auflösung und nicht durch einen höheren Farbraum.
> Hatten die beiden Monitore die gleiche Auflösung?



Wie gesagt hatte der alte Samsung ein 1080p 60hz Panel und der acerxb270hu hat ein 1440p 144hz Panel. Trotzdem ist das des Samsung besser gewesen. Sind beides 27 Zoll Monitore


----------



## JoM79 (15. Dezember 2017)

reddevil66693 schrieb:


> IPS ohne wenn und aber auch wenn es um VA ginge . IPS.


VA, ohne wenn und aber, auch wenn es um IPS ginge. VA.

Bei nem 8bit Panel ist es eh ziemlich egal was man nimmt, von den Farben her gibt es kaum Unterschiede.


----------



## reddevil66693 (15. Dezember 2017)

LOl kaum


----------



## JoM79 (15. Dezember 2017)

Anstatt immer nur Einzeiler zu schreiben, solltest du mal mit Fakten kommen.
Selbst Manu kommt zu dem gleichem Schluss.
Aber der hat ja bestimmt keine Ahnung von seinem Fachgebiet.


----------



## Viking30k (16. Dezember 2017)

Sorry va würde ich nie wieder kaufen 4 geräte gehabt und die waren eher geeignet fas zocken abzugewöhnen 

Ghosting flimmern im gsync schlieren und sogar heller werdende Grünflächen in games bei Kamera Bewegung lol

Sorry war aber meine Erfahrung mit va


----------



## JoM79 (16. Dezember 2017)

Ghosting hast du auch bei anderen Paneltypen, genauso wie flimmern bei Gsync.
Heller werdende Grünflächen habe ich noch nie gesehen.


----------



## Viking30k (17. Dezember 2017)

Ich habe einen tn und einen ips flimmern in gesync tun die aber nicht auch bei niedriger fps ghosting ist mir bei denen jetzt auch nicht so sehr aufgefallen  eher gar keins

Ganz toll waren aber die Acer die ich hatte als ich noch WoW gespielt habe diese flimmerten bei jedem plündern von mobs xd

Hatte ja mal so ein Video gepostet bin mal nicht vom defekt ausgegangen da dies bei 3 Geräten der Fall war leider den das Bild war nicht schlecht aber nur wen man sich im Spiel nie bewegt hat

Hier ist noch mal das Video habe alles probiert auch verschiedene kabel auch an anderen pcs war das so

YouTube


----------



## JoM79 (17. Dezember 2017)

Genau das flimmern hatte ich beim PG278QR.
Wie schon gesagt, ghosting kannst du bei jedem Paneltyp haben.
Acer Predator XB270HU Review - TFT Central
AOC AGON AG251FZ Review - TFTCentral
Dell Alienware AW3418DW Review - TFT Central
Als Beispiel mal 3 Monitore mit TN/IPS.


----------



## reddevil66693 (17. Dezember 2017)

Mein IPs flimmert genau 0%.


----------



## JoM79 (17. Dezember 2017)

Und jetzt?
Hat genau 0% mit der Panelart zu tun.


----------



## reddevil66693 (17. Dezember 2017)

seit wann


----------



## PCGH_Manu (17. Dezember 2017)

Um hier der nächsten sich anbahnenden Schlammschlacht den Wind aus den Segeln zu nehmen, kaufe ich ein A und möchte lösen:

Es ist das Hintergrundlicht, die flimmert, sofern ein Monitor die Helligkeit per Pulsweitenmodulation reguliert.


----------



## JoM79 (17. Dezember 2017)

Was soll das mit dem G/Freesyncflimmern zu tun haben?
Das flimmern vom backlight ist so nicht sichtbar, das G/Freesyncflimmern schon.

@König der Einzeiler
Weisst du überhaupt worüber wir reden?


----------

